# Fred Is A Little Weird



## Dean_Gretsch (May 30, 2019)

Don't make eye contact!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 30, 2019)

Nice one.....


----------



## Soocom1 (May 30, 2019)

My type of bird! 


Great shot!!!


----------



## zulu42 (May 30, 2019)

Nice shot!

I have no idea why I thought of @Fred von den Berg when I read the title. Sorry Fred.


----------



## Jeff G (May 30, 2019)

I like fred! Nicely done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 30, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice one.....





Soocom1 said:


> My type of bird!
> 
> 
> Great shot!!!





zulu42 said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> I have no idea why I thought of @Fred von den Berg when I read the title. Sorry Fred.





Jeff G said:


> I like fred! Nicely done.



Thanks all. I assure @Fred von den Berg the name is merely a coincidence


----------



## Flying Panda (May 30, 2019)

Great timing!


----------



## Fred von den Berg (May 30, 2019)

Fame at last! @zulu42: I've been called worse, at least that's what my wife says...


----------



## Fred von den Berg (May 30, 2019)

Seeing things from a different point of view is a life skill! Very nice photo.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 31, 2019)

Thanks FP and Fred!


----------



## Photo Lady (May 31, 2019)

how sweet... and so original.. i love Fred


----------



## terri (May 31, 2019)

Grackles!   We have them hanging around the feeders and birdbath, and this IS what they do!       Nice capture, Dean.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 31, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> how sweet... and so original.. i love Fred


Thanks! Ladies are always suckers for the bullied!


terri said:


> Grackles!   We have them hanging around the feeders and birdbath, and this IS what they do!       Nice capture, Dean.


Yes, Ma'am. Grackles and Blue Jays will take over a gathering. Thanks!


----------

